# Problem mit WOW-Plugin



## KILLAGIRL (19. September 2018)

Aloha Mitmmorpgler.
 
Ich hab ein Prob mit dem Blasc-WOW-Plugin.
 
Unter Blasc-Optionen in WOW Pfade die Installation erkannt.
WOW Profiler zeigt meinen Account nicht an so das ich ihn auswählen könnte.
Dort steht aber : Wähle die WOW-Accounts welche Deinem myBuffed-Profil zugeordnet werden sollen.
Blasc ist mit dem Net verbunden.Verbindungstest erfolgreich.
Im WOW-Ordner ist die Blasc-Lua vorhanden.
 
Ich hätte gern die Charakteranzeige wieder. Früher hab ichs doch auch aktiviert bekommen^^
 
Vielen Dank im Voraus...


----------



## KILLAGIRL (19. September 2018)

Update:

 

Meinen Profinamen hab ich mittlerweile angezeigt bekommen.

Desweiteren habe ich meine Charrs manuell hochgeladen.

Trotzdem sehe ich im WOW-add von Blasc meine Charrs nucht und auch nicht im Profil.

Es sagt mir aber an wie lange ich zuletzt ingame war.


----------



## ZAM (19. September 2018)

Das Problem ist, dass aus bisher unbekannten Gründen die Uploads der Charakter-Daten nicht (mehr) auf unseren Servern ankommen, die Upload-Ordner sind leer.
Keine Sorge, das landet nicht irgendwo, es wird einfach nur nicht übertragen/vom Server angenommen - global, nicht nur von dir.
Analyse läuft, aber aktuell schwer nachzuvollziehen.


----------



## KILLAGIRL (20. September 2018)

Vielen Dank,das beruhigt immerhin etwas. Hab ciel Zeit damit verschwendet.


----------

